# Help Needed (teamviewer)



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Can someone please connect with me on teamviewer and help me through apk manager on themeing cm7?
thanks


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i can try unless you've gotten help already

if u want to try send me a gtalk request smartone514 at gmail


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

alright will do.


----------

